
Show HN: I have created an open-source version of YouTube Red - iamshyam
http://imshyam.github.io/mintube/
======
minimaxir
Note that the title refers to YouTube PIP on Android. (YouTube Red encompasses
a large number of features and the HN title is ambiguous)

~~~
iamshyam
The main feature is that you can play videos in parallel with other
applications. YouTube Red facilitates it.

One addition thing is that you can see the video in minimized window, not in
YouTube Red.

------
bradym
Have you considered submitting it to F-Droid?
([https://f-droid.org/](https://f-droid.org/)) Could be a nice addition to the
FOSS listings there.

~~~
iamshyam
Thanks for the suggestion, I have submitted now.

------
Raed667
I'm guessing the APK on Google Drive is because this does not comply with
Youtube terms ?

~~~
iamshyam
Yo! You guessed right man.

On a serious note: My app was rejected because it plays YouTube videos in the
background, but there are others apps like
ListenOnRepeat([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.youtuberep...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.youtuberepeatfree))
which also do the same.

I did not get any satisfactory reply from google about what in particular I
was doing wrong, even after asking multiple times.

~~~
unusximmortalis
this is not the first time when I read this... what's happening with google
lately?

------
fudged71
I love your product page!

